# How long does it take for fry to mature?



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I have two sets of fry in my 20 Gal.

My question is how long does it take for them to grow an inch or so?

A month or a few months?

Just so I know what to expect.

Btw I'm picking up some filter sponge tonight  I also let the pregnant molly go back to the 45 gal. I just couldn't keep her in there. If she drops, she drops. There'll be another time. Hopefully we catch it in time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

an inch for a platy is an adult. it could take them about 3 months to 4 months.....but if you're lookin at moving them back to the main 45Gl tank, you could once they are bigger than the mouth of the biggest fish you have.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

That long?
Wow!


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with Zakk. I have many fry of various ages and I just wait until they are too big to fit in the biggest fishes mouth before putting them in the big tank. It works out great. I have never had one eaten yet. I hate waiting too but this way they survive and don't become someones snack.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Cher, yep I know. I am so anxious. I just need to relax. I know I have other preggo fish in my tank! I see how fat they are! And yep they are females.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

GupLove has the fishy syndrome!!!!!!!!  lol welcome to my world GL!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep I do!

It's crazy and great all mixed in together! LOL


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

*pics of babies*

Just wanted to share some pics of my babies.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Kisses for your babies!! They are so adorable!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

damn nice!!!!!!


----------

